# London squats or punk houses?



## Danny Hammons (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone know of any decent squats or punk houses in London? I am traveling solo and this will be my first time in London... any ideas would be very helpful!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 30, 2015)

Removed the resources tab as that's not what it's for.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't been to London for 5 years because I personally can't stand the place, but I will have a think if i know anyone there that might know some places.

When are you going to be over here? squats don't always last a long time so info can get out of doubt quick.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

Squats in London are extremely dangerous, I wouldn’t


----------

